# need advice please



## scottdeay30 (May 17, 2012)

hi im looking at coming over to spain benidorm will i be able to purchase a 8 berth static caravan like the 1s you get in wales if yes on which sites i have 3 little 1s 7 4 2 also im looking at getting a mobile catering van will i be able to work it over in benidorm thank you for any advice given


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You may be better off renting a small apartment than buying a caravan to be honest. Don't know about the mobile catering but you will have a lot of paperwork for sure, doubt you could use a right hand drive UK vehicle and you will be paying @ €260 a month for you Spanish 'NI' whether you sell one burger or a thousand.

Others know more about being self employed and I'm sure will be along with some better answers for you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scottdeay30 said:


> hi im looking at coming over to spain benidorm will i be able to purchase a 8 berth static caravan like the 1s you get in wales if yes on which sites i have 3 little 1s 7 4 2 also im looking at getting a mobile catering van will i be able to work it over in benidorm thank you for any advice given


yes, bob_bob is right - it might well work out cheaper to rent an apartment - & certainly better to rent for at least a year before buying in any case


as for the mobile catering - you'd need to check with the local council regarding licences, but the last time this was discussed here it became clear that while it's not impossible to get a licence, it's very difficult, especially if you don't speak Spanish (do you btw?) - and I'm pretty certain that you need a commercial kitchen as well as the catering van - oh & you'd have to buy the van here, you can't bring one over from the UK & drive it here legally

here's a recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/109190-starting-food-related-businesd-spain.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wait til the crisis is over. Dont give up what you have in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## scottdeay30 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all you replys I don't speak Spanish I'm learning though with Rosetta stone lol is there a lot of dj work and bar work I'm going to bring a set up as well so maybe that will be better thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scottdeay30 said:


> Thanks for all you replys I don't speak Spanish I'm learning though with Rosetta stone lol is there a lot of dj work and bar work I'm going to bring a set up as well so maybe that will be better thanks


 Stay in the UK. Spain is in crisis, there is mass unemployment, which is far greater than in the UK. You'd not be eligible for any financial assistance, not even child allowance. Wait a few years til things pick up. Moving and living in Spain is not an easy option, either financially or emotionally

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scottdeay30 said:


> Thanks for all you replys I don't speak Spanish I'm learning though with Rosetta stone lol is there a lot of dj work and bar work I'm going to bring a set up as well so maybe that will be better thanks


It seems from your posts that you're not single and that you have people in tow. If that is right, and you want to come and live in Spain to find work, then you probably enjoy living dangerously - very dangerously!
Spain has far more unemployment than the UK. Banks are falling, professionals are emigrating all the time. Look up info about Spain's economy in places like the BBC, Financial Times and on here too, and you'll see why coming to Spain in the next 5 years is a risky business.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope she doesnt mind me commenting here, but this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/112462-stay-go.html shook me to the core. I know this poster and her family and was so envious of them (her children are adorable!!). They had everything IMO. If people like this are looking to leave spain, having lived there for ever and having a totally integrated life there, then what hope is there for others to "manage"????

Jo xxx


----------



## scottdeay30 (May 17, 2012)

Can you buy a 8 berth caravan though and if so which sites do it thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a lot of sites and places that sell caravans in spain. I dont know of any that I could recommend. It would be easier and cheaper to rent a property/apartment tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

scottdeay30 said:


> Can you buy a 8 berth caravan though and if so which sites do it thanks


You can buy whatever you want in Spain. People are happy to take your money. The problems will start when you won't be able to pay the fees for the site anymore


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...590-buying-second-hand-mobile-home-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...3-residential-caravan-sites-spain-prices.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...0337-residential-mobile-home-parks-spain.html

Dunno if these may help???

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The best advice has been given: stay in the UK. 
You speak no Spanish, you have no job lined up, you stand very little chance of setting up a mobile catering business, DJ and bar work is non-existent and you are competing against almost six million jobless Spaniards for what work there is.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> The best advice has been given: stay in the UK.
> You speak no Spanish, you have no job lined up, you stand very little chance of setting up a mobile catering business, DJ and bar work is non-existent and you are competing against almost six million jobless Spaniards for what work there is.


He does has the Rosetta Stone CD's, surely that alone must mean it worth giving it a try


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

*scottdeay*,
I have to wonder how serious you are about all this....
However, if you are intending to buy or rent a caravan to live here....

7 years ago, we travelled around Spain in an 8 berth Winnebago and often stayed for quite a while at various camp sites.
The average site rent then was 9 euros per night, plus 3 euros per week for electricity (often much more, depending on the site). If you stayed longer, you could often get the rental reduced, but it still worked out at around 300 euros plus per month.

Now, taking into account that you would most likely be using shared facilities like toilets and showers, otherwise constantly re-filling and emptying water and waste tanks is a pretty arduous task, and that, however large the caravan is, it is still a pretty restricted living environment....wouldn't it be a much better idea to find a cheap rental property where at least you can call all the facilities your own and have more room to move?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

scottdeay30 said:


> Can you buy a 8 berth caravan though and if so which sites do it thanks


Apartments and houses can be rented for €300 a month, property prices including caravans have dropped 35% and* STILL* falling so buying is a mugs game. Unemployment in places is at 40%, bars are closing daily, so you will get little or no bar/DJ work and if you do they will pay peanuts, there is no work for skilled Spanish tradesmen and you have youngsters to support...stay in the UK chap, do yourself a favour.


----------

